# Nothing like a fresh haircut to boost confidence!



## incali (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel a lot more confident after getting a good, fresh haircut. Any little thing like that helps me when dealing with social anxiety. I admittedly don't always take the time to keep up my appearance, but when I do it helps me feel more confident....more energy, more likely to go out and talk to people, just feel better overall. Not much else to say, just random thoughts I wanted to share.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations! 

I know the feeling. For years I paid money for a plain haircut I didn't even like. The thing is, I was so down I didn't even care enough about myself to make myself look presentable. I recently got a nice new haircut too  I look at it as a step toward caring for myself, I feel a bit more confident in myself, hope you feel the same too!


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I like it because it makes me feel more put together. I like it short. When I wake up I look hungover even if im not, because my hair is such a mess. I need mine cut soon.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I have same when my hair got cut, but also when i shaved or washed my hair, and if its all done on one day then i feel great xD My mom cuts my hair though, it saves a lot of money here since i need a haircut every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I used to have long hair that made me look... well, really bad, let's put it that way. Ever since I got my hair cut really short in August by a really amazing stylist, I feel like a whole new person.  I have a lot more confidence in myself now, and it definitely helps that many people complimented me afterward. It's amazing what something lots of people consider pretty insignificant can do for your self-esteem.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I always feel great when my hair has just been cut. It looks all pretty and it makes me feel prettier. Too bad after a few days the novelty wears off!


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I wish I could cut my own hair. I cut my own fringe once and it looked ridiculous . I go to the hairdresser school in the city here as it's so much cheaper and I'm happy with the haircuts I've had.


----------

